# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Rotari Drum Filter, Pengganti sistem vortex

## spirulina

Selamat sore
Saya diCerbon bersama Bp Ali sedang membuat filter Drum berputar, alat ini sudah 80% jadi. dan akan dipasang dikolam barunya Bp Ali. Alat ini bukan 100% ide baru, kita melihatnya dan mendapatkan ide membuat alat ini dari internet salah satunya adalah dari koi-collection. Tadinya saya merancangkan kolam Bp Ali dengan sistem vortex lalu beliau menyodorkan gambar rotari drum filter dan mempunyai resource yg sanggup membuatnya, setelah melewati diskusi yg cukup panjang dan proses hitungan yg agak rumit akhirnya saya memutuskan untuk menyetujui ide Bp Ali untuk memasang RDF ini. hingga saat ini kolam utama sudah mencapai tahap finishing,...dan sedang menyelesaikan bak pengendapannya. rencananya kolam ini akan menggunakan alat-alat yg dibuat sendiri termasuk pompanya kita sedang berencana untuk mengaplikasikan 'pompa buaya' (Do It Yourself DIY) sebagai feeding ke sistem RDF. Dalam bulan ini alat-alat tersebut sudah akan menjalani fase TESTING, mudah-mudahan hasilnya akan sesuai dengan hitungan dan jika berhasil kita berencana akan membuatnya secara massal, hasil dari test akan saya informasikan ke forum ini.
kealfaan saya selama ini diforum tercinta KOIS dikarenakan kesibukan saya meriset alat-alat tersebut dan banyaknya pesanan pembuatan kolam, saya berharap banyak kelak usaha kita diperkoian dapat diperhitungkan dengan solusi-solusi murah yg terus bermunculan.
I Love Made In Indonesia.

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguhprishi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

